# Need urgent help!! piston wont smush inside caliper!



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

i changed my break pads in the front. But in the rear i try to smush the piston into the caliper but it will not go in no matter what. Im using a c clamp and im smushing it as hard as i can and it will not go in..... anyone know wahts wrong or how to do it?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

You have to use a tool or something that will allow you to screw the rear piston into the caliper since it's part of the parking brake system. Using a clamp will damage it.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

This'll give you an idea of what I'm talking about.

http://www.denlorstools.com/home/dt1/page_6504/rear_brake_caliper_piston_tool_set_kd_41540.html


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

On the rear calipers the pistons MUST BE ROTATED CLOCKWISE at the same time that they are pressed in. This is the same procedure used on the rear calipers for many brakes for over 20 years.

If you force the pistons in without rotating them, you will break the parking brake self-adjusting mechanism which will require replacement of the caliper/s. Not Good...

There's tool called the "cube" which is worthless. What you need is a tool set which comes with a pressure screw and some adapters so the tool can be used on different cars.

Harbor Freight has a couple of sets that will work. The older set currently sells for $30 with a one year warranty, although they have been as low as $10 earlier this year. I've had mine for ten year, and earlier this year I broke a roll pin in the pressure screw assembly. It cost me all of $.40 to replace. That's not bad after ten years of service. The new set has a few more pieces, and includes a 2nd pressure screw that works in the opposite direction. This set has a lifetime warranty and a regular price of $45. You can get a 20% Off Coupon the HF ad in the Sunday newspaper, or the HF ad in many magazines.

I think that AutoZone has the tool set in their Free Tool Loan Program as well. Personally I prefer to buy the tools that I'm going to use more than once.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, i knew there had to be a special tool to do it with.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep, that's why I keep a set out in the garage. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

StillANoob said:


> Thanks guys, i knew there had to be a special tool to do it with.


I hope you didn't already damage your calipers.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

germancarnut51 said:


> I hope you didn't already damage your calipers.



"Back in the Day"...you read the shop manual B4 you picked up your tools and started wrenchin!....Maybe it's time to start doin that again...saves money on busted parts...and maybe lives if you screw something up that is safety related!


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

germancarnut51 said:


> On the rear calipers the pistons MUST BE ROTATED CLOCKWISE at the same time that they are pressed in. This is the same procedure used on the rear calipers for many brakes for over 20 years.
> 
> If you force the pistons in without rotating them, you will break the parking brake self-adjusting mechanism which will require replacement of the caliper/s. Not Good...
> 
> *There's tool called the "cube" which is worthless.* What you need is a tool set which comes with a pressure screw and some adapters so the tool can be used on different cars.


Actually, "the cube" works pretty well.

What you do is remove the disk and then temporarily mount the caliper back on. After that, you lean agaainst the cube and turn with your 3/8 drive ratchet. Works great.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> I hope you didn't already damage your calipers.


I dont think i did. Everything seems fine.


----------



## 1972SS454 (Oct 15, 2010)

Before you go out and buy a tool to twist the piston back in, go to Autozone or Advance Auto and "rent" one. You have to pay a deposit for it (probably $100), but when you bring it back you get your money back. If anything, you lose a couple bucks from the tax, pretty cheap though.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

1972SS454 said:


> Before you go out and buy a tool to twist the piston back in, go to Autozone or Advance Auto and "rent" one. You have to pay a deposit for it (probably $100), but when you bring it back you get your money back. If anything, you lose a couple bucks from the tax, pretty cheap though.


Yeah thats exactly what i did. Not sure why they would make it that you need a special tool to do your rear breaks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

StillANoob said:


> Yeah thats exactly what i did. Not sure why they would make it that you need a special tool to do your rear breaks.



Same tool has been used by many car manufacturers since the 90s, not just VW. The tool is not so special since it's required by all of those other manufacturers also.

Borrowing a tool that required for rear brake pads replacement on many different cars is like if you needed to go borrow a 13mm socket because you don't own one.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

germancarnut51 said:


> Borrowing a tool that required for rear brake pads replacement on many different cars is like if you needed to go borrow a 13mm socket because you don't own one.


That's not acceptable?? :beer:


----------

